# What is the size for wai filter.



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Well I went back to the beginning of the posts and I don't see anything on what size filter to use for wai. My brother has a 94 GXE is 16 and is trying to get some cheap h.p.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

is he using a adapter? or is just going for the cheap...just slap on stock? it would be 3''


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

what is wai??? Sorry to seem stupid or something, but I assume the ai is air intake... what is the w for?? lol

If he's looking for the size of the filter, it's going to be different for every brand filter. The opening for a MAF adapter is 3"... hope that helps


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

thanks yeah I meant to say opening for Maf, thanks for the info.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *what is wai??? Sorry to seem stupid or something, but I assume the ai is air intake... what is the w for?? lol
> *


Warm Air Intake


----------

